# Dean Cummings Fall Tour-Film Premiere,New Ski Line,Avy Talk-FREE BEER



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

Dean Cummings is currently touring The Rocky Mountains. Free ski flick screening, free Snow Smart Avy talk and FREE BEER. He'll be in Colorado next week, here's the schedule.
He also has a new ski line that looks pretty sick. Big mountain 4 x 4 all season chargers:
H2O Outdoor Gear :: Kodiak™
Here's his FaceBook page with his film premiere tour stops in CO and the Rockies:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dean-Cummings-The-Steep-Life/271049042936811?sk=wall#!/pages/H2O-Outdoor-Gear/151318844889681
The Steep Life:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMzCl0A52mQ&feature=player_embedded

Three Barrel Brewing will be there - FREE BEER!!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

There's a showing at Bent Gate on thursday the 10th of Nov.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

They are adding a few more onto the tour...Maybe a few more in Breck and Denver area too.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

the calendar says the Golden show is at 8, but the facebook event status says 9. Anyone know for sure?

Wow, $1050 skis....too steep for me.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

It starts at 8...
MSRP for the skis are $899.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

Commrow in Reno is coming up Thursday the 17th for anyone in that area.
Should be a good one.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's a review on the ski line:
Access The Goods | Mountain magazine | Mountain Media


----------

